# Green River Frozen, Boater Rescued



## Ewetah (Jan 30, 2012)

As reported on KSL.com, a Montana rafter was rescued by helicopter after he was unable to continue down the Green River due to ice conditions. He was trying to raft from Green River State Park to Lake Powell. It does appear that he had suffiecient supplies to make it until January 10th,

UHP helicopter rescues rafter from frozen Green River | ksl.com


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

A bad time to be on the river. We are all glad he is out safe.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Why would anyone think this is a good idea in January? Of course the river is going to freeze!


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Montana boaters!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Not a good idea, whoever let that get in the way of an adventure? ;^). Glad he is safe and sound.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Its called common sense and homework. Just got back from Moab area doing some winter hiking, great times saw nobody, and it was *cold. *Weather was not as cold in Green River but still well below freezing at night. Daytime temps were in the 30s down to the teens. Nighttime temps were in the teens to single digits and have been all month, even below zero. Good to hear he got out ok. Water freezes at 32 F, at least thats what I learned in grade school.


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

Water only freezes at 32 F, for pure water at atm. We now know that the Green is close enough on both accounts.


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

Yea we hope so lol, atm is different now too. -12 F will get it frozen.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Rivers easily stay clear well below 32, moving water helps with that. The below zero temps are hard even on rivers and probably the low current. I was surprised by the photos how much open water there often was. We boat all winter around here in various places, but a 3 week trip brings risk of unknown forecasts that you either deal with, or don't go. Most wouldn't go, true.


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> Not a good idea, whoever let that get in the way of an adventure? ;^). Glad he is safe and sound.


I think all of the best river stories have the phrase "not a good idea" somewhere in them.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

According to the article, the fellow had everything he needed to survive the elements. It has not been my experience to say the same about some other folks I see on the water. Perhaps he will return and make that reach in the near future.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

kikii875 said:


> I think all of the best river stories have the phrase "not a good idea" somewhere in them.


You are correct! I was thinking from the pre-epic-trip perspective.


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

I think someone needs to add "watch this!!"


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Damn. I figured after dialog on this thread:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/best-winter-multi-day-raft-trips-46043.html

this guy was going to have a hard time of things.... but a heli rescue, that's rough.

That's a bummer if he had to leave his raft and all his gear at 3 Canyons..... that's a long way from Montana.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

lhowemt said:


> Rivers easily stay clear well below 32, moving water helps with that. The below zero temps are hard even on rivers and probably the low current. I was surprised by the photos how much open water there often was. We boat all winter around here in various places, but a 3 week trip brings risk of unknown forecasts that you either deal with, or don't go. Most wouldn't go, true.


Would love to see those pics


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

swimteam101 said:


> Would love to see those pics


Sorry, they aren't mine for sharing.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

swimteam101 said:


> Would love to see those pics


http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/members/262-albums1168-picture5708.jpg

So... when this picture was taken (12/26/09) it was probably slightly warmer than 32 degrees. Below freezing every night. Frozen eddies. Bad idea. Great trip. 

That article definitely could have been written about me. Glad to see someone is still trying to go boat this season. Although, I really wish it would keep snowing.


----------

